
Another crashed Tesla was allegedly in Autopilot mode - cpncrunch
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/06/another-tesla-crashes-in-autopilot-mode/
======
byoung2
Remember the Toyota unintended acceleration issue from a few years back? There
was one confirmed case and then a lot of copycats. Could this be case where
someone is trying to cover his carelessness by blaming autopilot?

~~~
cpncrunch
Looks like that might be a possibility. Tesla says that autopilot wasn't even
engaged before the accident.

